# Backgrounds



## huddles (Dec 29, 2009)

OK,

did a little cheat here and will get my first test soon. I photoshopped some great Lake Tang. and Lake malawi rock scenes and sent the vector pic off to a print shop. I am having them print this onto a 72x23 corugated plastic (think those signs all over hydro poles) sign. Matte finish. I will snug this onto the back of my tank. 

A little sturdier version of those roll-on backgrounds. Costing me about 100 so not cheap for sure. I will post picks when it is here.

Huddles


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

sounds great! I am excited to see 

My background cost me $1 (black bristol board cut out to fit my tank)


----------



## tebore (Jan 3, 2010)

I took a screen shot of an underwater screen saver split it so it would fit on 2 pieces of letter size. Went down to the ol' dollarstore got a pack of photopaper and printed it. I just have to be careful not to get it wet or it'll run. I guess I could get it laminated at a kinkos for a few bucks. I have a tiny tank but I can't see why this wouldn't work for a larger tank. You'd have to repeat the image or photoshop it a bit to extend it.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I used flagstones (about $10 worth)


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol that looks pretty cool! you should probably scale the image down a little lol it doesn't even fit on my 24"! haha.


----------



## huddles (Dec 29, 2009)

I like the flagstones idea, but want to save as much real estate within the tank as possible. my 150 is 18" deep as it is. lose a couple inches and I am now down to 16". 

This is probably a colossol waste of $ but we'll see. Just got the xmas bonus. Ex-wife takes half, new wife takes half... 

Huddles


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

you can use really thin ones ... they have like 1/2" thick too

yeah sorry about the pic ...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

okoolo said:


> you can use really thin ones ... they have like 1/2" thick too
> 
> yeah sorry about the pic ...


Did you glue them to the glass? or just laying there???



Looks pretty neat, I might steal your idea to replace my tank's background


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

few are silliconed to the back glass, most are silliconed to each other, few small ones are just squeezed in.. 

I find if the base is stable enough u just need few drops of sillicone here and there


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Here is a link for a DIY background:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_aquarium_background.php

Looks awesome and when I get some time I will try it out.


----------

